

How to Convert Your WordPress Theme to HTML5 - wickedsunny1
http://www.designzzz.com/how-to-convert-wordpress-theme-html5/
How to Convert Your WordPress Theme to HTML5 Easily
======
hastur
Why on Earth would you want to do that?

You should go for HTML5, when you need stuff that can't be done with HTML4.
But we're talking about not adding anything new, just translating to HTML5
something that worked perfectly well in HTML4.

You wanna be hip or something? That's so lame.

